# How to Know You Should Refeed On a Ketogenic Diet?



## M.J.H. (Apr 20, 2005)

I am on a low-carb Atkin's style diet (please don't post whether or not you agree with it) and I am doing refeeds every 3-5 days. I have dropped 20 lbs. in the past 3.5 weeks or so doing this style of dieting. And my refeeds are 4-5 hours.

Anyway, today is my 3rd day and today in the gym I was DRAINED. I am thinking maybe this is a sign that I should refeed tonight? 

Are there any other ways to tell?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Maybe Keto strips  Although they never said I was in ketosis I know a lot of people use them.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 20, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> I am on a low-carb Atkin's style diet (please don't post whether or not you agree with it) and I am doing refeeds every 3-5 days. I have dropped 20 lbs. in the past 3.5 weeks or so doing this style of dieting. And my refeeds are 4-5 hours.
> 
> Anyway, today is my 3rd day and today in the gym I was DRAINED. I am thinking maybe this is a sign that I should refeed tonight?
> 
> Are there any other ways to tell?



are you certain it was the low carbs that made you feel drained? maybe you just had an off day?

back when leptin was the new kid on the block i remember reading Lyle saying that you need to be very in tune with your body to be able to tell off hand that you need an unscheduled refeed. basically he said you'll be thinking of food all the time, even dreaming of it (i've dreamt of pasta before,mmm), with a general fatigued feeling, lack of concentration etc.


----------



## grant (Apr 21, 2005)

can you link this information or direct me to where I can read this article?


Thank you.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 21, 2005)

grant said:
			
		

> can you link this information or direct me to where I can read this article?
> 
> 
> Thank you.



i haven no idea really where i read that. it was on one of the many boards that Lyle used to visit, maybe you could check out MFW if the archives are still around, it also might have been on the HST forums.

I think Lyle's board is bodyrecomposition.com so you could probably find tons of his posts there. also, you can check out avantlabs.com and read Par's leptin articles for a very in depth look at leptin.

this was a good 2 years ago or more so i'm sorry that i can't be more specific.


----------

